# Bending plywood



## mrdupfx (Oct 25, 2011)

Hi. Does anyone know how someone might create this look at home? Would you glue together 1/8" plywood or use kerf cutting. The seller of this claims its 3/4" plywood, but I can't imagine how you can this much of a dramatic curve.


----------



## Duck69 (Jan 27, 2011)

Very interesting piece.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

It's not to tough to manage, it can be achieved easily with two or more pieces of ply kerfed an placed back to back in a form with epoxy between the two. 

The sides on this piece are kerf bent...


----------



## SeanStuart (Nov 27, 2011)

Want to see what others have to say, so. posted to find again. BTW, how thick is the ply you used firemedic? Thanks


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

If I were going to make that piece I would use bendable plywood or sometimes called bender board. You can get it in 3/8" sheets and it is as bendable as rubber. If you build a form and laminate two of these sheets together to make 3/4" it becomes pretty rigid and then it can be covered with finished veneer or formica. This is what I used to make the curved center of this display case which also had curved drawer fronts.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Depending on the project kerfing ¾" plywood may have an advantage over laminating thinner substrates. For that bookshelf, it's likely that it is ¾" ply. Some distributors call it "bending ply", or "wiggle wood".

This Mahogany bar utilized several forms of curving substrates and solid wood.
.







.







.
















 







.


----------

